

Ask HN: What do you do for fun? start-up company outings? Hobbies? Games? etc - keytweetlouie

ASK HN: What do you do for fun? start-up company outings? Hobbies? Games? etc
======
kineticac
Volunteer! Volunteering is awesome. You and your company can go out and do
something together with a purpose. It's good to get away from work for a bit,
but even better if you're all helping the community out with your time and
effort.

I'd highly recommend it. It's so much fun and very rewarding. Many times it is
also very humbling.

~~~
mschaecher
Habitat for Humanity has a great program for businesses to get involved as
volunteers. You essentially can help build a house with your team, no matter
of skills. Giving back + team building = win

------
hogweed
I'd recommend doing sports. For me it is endurance like (road-)bike,
mountainbike and running, but I guess everything else that gets your body in
motion is a good contrast/antidote to sitting in the office in front of a
Computer.

------
dnsworks
I sneak into abandoned industrial buildings and look around.

